# Betta problem



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Okay, One of our Betta's is getting a spot on its side its sticking out a little I kinda thought its a fungal infection. Any idea what it is?


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Bump..... lol.


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Errrrmmmmm... The spot on the betta looks a tad bigger. What is it and how can I treat it!


----------



## sq33qs (Jul 12, 2010)

Matt - - that looks exactly like what my red eyes have, from what i've been told it is a fungal infection , have a look at my thread " Need help to ID a disease", I was told to use Methyl blue, this is the correct meds for them.

This seems to be a aggressive fungus, just found another of my red eyes dead. :/
I suggest getting the medication sooner than later, good luck.


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Thanks sq33qs! I'll get the treatment!


----------

